# Java-Version anzeigen lassen



## Darcoda (17. Jan 2008)

Hey ich hätte mal eine Frage wie kann ich die aktuell installierte Java version ausgeben lassen?

System.out.printl(Java.Version); so in etwa? ich konnte nichts drüber finden ^^


----------



## lhein (17. Jan 2008)

```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version"));
```



> Key 	Description of Associated Value
> java.version 	Java Runtime Environment version
> java.vendor 	Java Runtime Environment vendor
> java.vendor.url 	Java vendor URL
> ...



Nächstes Mal einfach die API Doku konsultieren oder JFGI anwenden 

lr


----------



## Darcoda (17. Jan 2008)

danke ich konnte darüber gerade nichts wirkliches finden


----------



## sliwalker (17. Jan 2008)

Moin,

guck mal hier.
Alles was Du brauchst:

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/languages/java/GoToJava2/html/k100105.html

greetz
SLi


----------



## The_S (17. Jan 2008)

```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version"));
```

[edit] gut, dass ich net lang gebraucht hab odda so


----------

